
How entrepreneurs came up with Jungle Cents - gibsonf1
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2010/12/05/BU6D1GFR6G.DTL&ao=all
======
bennyk
I find articles like this both informative and a good source of thought on how
other entrepreneurs seek funding.Good luck to this company

